# May I come in



## MGBOSS (Jul 14, 2017)

Shalom
I'm new in this forum,

Sent from my TECNO W1 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forum MGB.


----------



## MGBOSS (Jul 14, 2017)

Thank u robin416, I think I will get good knowledge about keeping chicken

Sent from my TECNO W1 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Peace to you as well! Welcome to the forum! There is an abundance of knowledge and experience here.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Shalom! Glad you could join! What kind of chickens do you have?


----------



## MGBOSS (Jul 14, 2017)

nannypattyrn said:


> Peace to you as well! Welcome to the forum! There is an abundance of knowledge and experience here.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


Thanks very much nannypattyrn

Sent from my TECNO W1 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Welcome to the forum and the wonderful world of chickens!!!We all like to exchange chicken stories and give advice.So come on in and stay awhile....


----------



## MGBOSS (Jul 14, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> Shalom! Glad you could join! What kind of chickens do you have?


African natural meat chickens, and now started keeping European egg chickens that forced to join to this forum to get knowledge about keeping them

Sent from my TECNO W1 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------

